# BBS RY Bolt Length



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I have a quick question about possible BBS RY bolt lengths. Unfortunately I am unable to take apart of my wheels so I can't get the exact measurements, but does anyone possibly know what is recommended for these wheels? I believe I should be using the 27mm length bolts, but I also found out I have to use 32mm bolts. 

Here are some pictures of the wheels.


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

*Not my wheels, but a sample of what they look like. *


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------

